# Wedding wish



## Jennywren (May 7, 2011)

I hope nobody minds me wishing my sister and partner ,Dawn and Cliff


----------



## margie (May 7, 2011)

Hi Jenny all the best to your sister and her OH - hope you enjoy the day too.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 7, 2011)

happy wedding day Dawn and Cliff...............


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2011)

Happy wedding day dawn and Cliff, have a lovely day xx


----------



## casey (May 7, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful wedding day Dawn and Cliff.


----------



## Caroline (May 9, 2011)

Have a good wedding day and long happy marriage Dawn and Cliff.


----------

